# Crate vs playpen during the day.



## sashas_mommy (Apr 9, 2013)

Hi All.

We pick up our 8 week old pup on Friday and was wondering if you can offer some advice on house training. Our plan was/is to use an adjustable crate for evenings and an indoor playpen during the day. We figured that since the crate is sized just large enough for Sasha to turn around and lay comfortably, that the pen would give her more room to stretch and play. I do work from home, so my plan was to take her potty every hour or so to prevent accidents, mixed in with some playtime for the two of us and some short training sessions. Will this work? or does using the pen during the day defeat the purpose of a crate? 

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

No those should work out great, especially with regular potty breaks  The pen will keep her our of trouble when she can't be watched


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Should work out great since you are at home. I work from home, too and it is great


----------



## Neko (Dec 13, 2012)

The playpen is amazing and our Zeus LOVEs it over his crate. we keep toys, food, towel, water in the pen. but unfortunately he wanted to demonstrate that he is a big boy at 13 weeks and climbed out last night!!! now we can only use it under supervision and I have to crate him when I go to work. 

We normally use crate for night night time. 

I think he more of tipped over by mistake while being very excited about his dinner.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I think pens are nice. The only reason I can't use one during the day is because I've yet to find one my puppies haven't be able to scale (I have the tallest ones they make) and I work. I used to have one setup at my old house for the puppy to be in while I was home and it worked great. Now I have a small den where I sit in the evenings and gate off the doorway, so it's about the same size as my old pen anyway. I crate my puppy while I'm out but he gets a bigger crate for longer periods. At night he's in a crate that matches his size. The crates always have bedding, toys, and chew stuff.


----------



## Linck (Mar 25, 2013)

My plan was exactly like yours when we first pick up our puppy. Unfortunately it only works for about 2 weeks. I work from home too and take him out every hour or so back then. Third week he starts having diarrhea so our schedule was messed up. Then when the diarrhea was gone, he continues to poop and pee in the crate. So he was never actually potty trained. Plus he always try to jump out of the crate.

This is unique situation though. It may works for your pup. The pen helps keep the accident contained. Keep him safe when you can't watch him. 

I had to switch from pen to bell method instead. He got it almost right away. He is now 14 weeks and completely housebroken.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

We are using a x-pen now for our adult recovering from surgery. In the square shape, it's 4'x4', they come in various heights, ours is 3' which is fine, but there was one that was taller. Our dog adapted to it quickly, she was not crate trained. I think she likes she has good visibility all around (unlike our old plastic crate). The store clerk said the pens are easier and lighter to move around vs. the metal crate. It sounds like you have a good plan. We wanted a pen when our dog was a pup, but at that time our local store did not stock any decent ones.


----------



## sashas_mommy (Apr 9, 2013)

Thanks guys/gals for your feedback. This forum is an amazing resource. Gonna exchange the pen we have for a taller one (ours is only 2 feet high) and also grab a bell and the other last few items we need for our girl!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I have 4' ones but my dogs still tried to get out and either got out or fell on their backs. However if I'm around I just make sure they have something to do inside the pen and aren't climbing.


----------

